# Any Thoughts on Chromaphone 3?



## Markrs (Feb 28, 2021)

I have watched a few video on AAS Chromaphone 3 and it looks interesting but was never cheap enough to tempt me. It is currently only $69 till the end of 1st March 2021 (today) at Time+Space using the code TSBUYC3 (thanks to @LoveEnigma for the tip on KVR). Wondering if any people here own it and their thoughts on it.

EDIT: Sadly the voucher code doesn't work if you login, might have been limited to certain accounts.










Music Software | Gear4music


Music Software | Gear4music




www.timespace.com


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 28, 2021)

I had c2 and sold it it is nice but they really have rested on their laurels way too much


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 28, 2021)

Unique and fantastic sounding PM synth. BestService have the same deal. Edit: erm... no they don’t. I misread (€89 over there). For $69 it’s the best deal I’ve seen so far.


----------



## GNP (Mar 1, 2021)

Love it. Great sounds. Except it uses alot of memory and CPU, even with reduced voices. I'd love to use lots of instances of it in a large template, but that's rather unfeasible for now.


----------



## cloudbuster (Mar 1, 2021)

This is the first AAS upgrade I didn't buy, even for the relatively low upgrade price. Firstly because I still prefer the second, less cluttered GUI over the third incarnation, secondly because of a significant number of comments on high CPU and memory usage and not at last because I simply don't use the modelling collection that much anymore.
I upgraded String Studio about two years ago and while V3 comes with hundreds of new patches I still prefer to work with the second version by some stretch for a number of reasons one of them being my preference for the patch manager in V2. YMMV.
So if AAS want any of my money they better come up with something like Wind or Brass Studio but I certainly won't hold my breath.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 1, 2021)

I've been a bit of an AAS fan since Tassman - the cut-down version 1 that was included with Sonar, or maybe it was still CWPA? Anyway, when they offered a bit of a deal to upgrade to the full version I did. It was, at the time, a CPU pig. That improved over the span of the next four versions, with V4 being no worse that any of my other vst instruments. And then they killed it off. I still have it on my system, and will keep it until it stops working.

Along came Chromaphone, first release was a bit resource heavy, but V3 is only a little bit of a resource hog, quite manageable really, since I can't imagine having more than 2 or 3 instances, and more likely just 1.

It sounds great to my ears. And you can create a pretty wide range of sounds. In many ways it feels like the logical extension of Tassman, and while the feature set is not quite as extensive, there are more than enough toys to play with.

I have only purchased one of sound packs, and I found it to be really helpful not just for the sounds, but for ideas for creating my own sounds. With the current sale I am thinking about adding a couple more (Epicenters, and Octagon).

Anyway, I think it is a cool, quirky vst synthesizer, and well worth the price, even more so at half off. (I have no financial interest in AAS, in spite of my enthusiasm)


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 1, 2021)

I totally agree with Bill aka wst3,I am also a long time AAS user.
My favorite plugins from APPLIED Acoustics are Ultra Analog and most definitely *Chromaphone*.i also concur while Chromaphone in it’s present incarnation is CPU intensive and can place demands on a system if I’m going to use it I might have one or two instances of it at most.
I will use it as a contrasting color or spice,it’s unique and a great plugin but the idea of using Chromaphone on several tracks in a song would not really interest me or seem realistically appropriate.Used sparingly for me it’s the perfect choice and serves a purpose that’s unique and has a place in my arsenal,for $69 grab it!


----------



## Markrs (Mar 1, 2021)

Sadly the voucher code doesn't work if you login, might have been limited to certain accounts.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 1, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Sadly the voucher code doesn't work if you login, might have been limited to certain accounts.


Send Time Space support a message,they are extremely helpful ,responsive and might make an accommodation if they didn’t spell that out in the promotion.


----------



## kevinh (Mar 1, 2021)

Chromaphone 2/3 are both NKS ready so if you have a komplete kontrol controller it makes tweaking sounds and navigating much easier


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 1, 2021)

Horrible CPU usage.

I don't use it, and they have not bothered fixing. Not Good.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Horrible CPU usage.
> 
> I don't use it, and they have not bothered fixing. Not Good.


I actually talked to AAS about this,their explanation is that Chromaphone 3 is not really more CPU demanding than version 2 and if you weren’t using the dual layer function or whatever they doubled in this version. I haven’t tested this theory or compared the two versions directly but AAS said they are well aware of the complaints and if they can figure out a way to optimize Chromaphone 3 they certainly will.
Diva at times can be CPU demanding but I use it because I love the sound and for me Chromaphone is pretty much the same.
I’m not generally going to write a song using 10 or 12 tracks of Diva and I’m not going to write a song with 10 or 12 tracks using Chromaphone, I use them when they are the right synth for the moment for the color and mood I’m trying to create. Although if I wanted to do several tracks of the synths on a song I’d freeze tracks and get it done.
just my 2 cents


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 1, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I actually talked to AAS about this,their explanation is that Chromaphone 3 is not really more CPU demanding than version 2 and if you weren’t using the dual layer function or whatever they doubled in this version.


Not true.

It requires a ridiculous amount of CPU. that makes Chromaphone 3 unusable for me. What's the point of using Chromaphone 3 without using the double layer ? Isn't that the feature they were selling it on ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 1, 2021)

It’s not really heavier on CPU for me than previous versions - and is totally usable?


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Not true.
> 
> It requires a ridiculous amount of CPU. that makes Chromaphone 3 unusable for me. What's the point of using Chromaphone 3 without using the double layer ? Isn't that the feature they were selling it on ?


Unusable on one or two tracks in a song? Not in my experience but of course ymmv.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 1, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Unusable on one or two tracks in a song? Not in my experience but of course ymmv.


Yes, if it requires more than 50% of my CPU resources to run it. Purely ridiculous.


----------



## LoveEnigma (Mar 1, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Sadly the voucher code doesn't work if you login, might have been limited to certain accounts.



Sorry, I missed the following note at the end of the email:

_Code expires 1st March 2021 and can only be used once by customers who have bought a Chromaphone Sound Pack from Time+Space. Applies to full product only and not the Upgrade._

However, as I mentioned on KVR, the code worked for me even when I was not logged in, so I thought it might work for others.

Either way, just think of it as $69 saved.


----------



## Pier (Mar 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, if it requires more than 50% of my CPU resources to run it. Purely ridiculous.


What CPU do you have?


----------



## Wes Antczak (Mar 2, 2021)

I have a fairly old computer now and it's perfectly fine here. Certainly no worse than Diva or the Dark Zebra. While not as cheap as $69, you can still get it directly from Applied Acoustics for $99 (if that helps).

For anyone who wants to try it out on their system, you can download a trial version from their site.


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 2, 2021)

I haven't ponied up for version 3 yet. Huge fan of it when it first came out. Richard Devine has done some great patches for it. 

AAS have regular sales FWIW and most of their plugs are worthy of attention.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi,

A heads up ! 

*Chromaphone 3*, Update version 3.1 is available for download. 

I installed ver. 3.1, and it now consumes so much less CPU. 

AAS finally fixed the high-CPU issue. This happened especially when using the dual engine of Chromaphone 3.  

I'm going to use it much more now. 

I think they updated their entire line of instruments, so you might want to check their other instruments as well, and update your AAS Instruments. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 14, 2021)

My thoughts on it are: I love it. One of my most revered PM engines.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for the update @muziksculp 

I love this thing.
I avoid opening it because I tend to get lost for hours with Physical modeling instruments.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 14, 2021)

There’s a video on YT where Richard Devine explains he did an entire UI soundset for some Google app or other with nothing but Chromaphone. I forget which one...


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 14, 2021)

I Love their *Ultra Analog-VA3* Synth as well. 

I have all of their instruments, except for the Lounge Lizard.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 14, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I Love their *Ultra Analog-VA3* Synth as well.
> 
> I have all of their instruments, except for the Lounge Lizard.


I like LL too. Beats my real Mk II Seventy Three because it never needs tuning


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 14, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I Love their *Ultra Analog-VA3* Synth as well.
> 
> I have all of their instruments, except for the Lounge Lizard.


How is Strum GS2? I’m jonesing for a PM guitar, but the ones I’ve tried so far all sound pretty unconvincing except MODO bass.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 14, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> How is Strum GS2? I’m jonesing for a PM guitar, but the ones I’ve tried so far all sound pretty unconvincing except MODO bass.


Strum GS2 is great.

I love the Strumming feature, you can create some really good, and realistic rhythm guitar strumming performance with it. Plus much more. Honestly, I need to spend more time with it.


----------



## HeliaVox (Apr 14, 2021)

I just received an email from AAS on Monday saying that they're ditching 32 bit versions, and all their plugs run with M1 support. There's updates for everything. They also said that theres no more testing on Windows 7 and Yosemite and prior OS.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 14, 2021)

I fell in love with physical modelling when I first had the opportunity to play a Z1 at the local Guitar Center back in the day. That synth seemed to really be alive! 

As for AAS, I have all of their instruments. I first picked up Tassman dirt cheap at that same Guitar Center in some sort of discount dump bin display that they had for Christmas one year. Never looked back after that! Back then the physical modelling software seemed extremely CPU heavy, but over time I think computers caught up a little. At least it seems that Tassman and the others aren't nearly as heavy as e.g. Diva or Dark Zebra.

I'm glad that AAS managed to improve the CPU usage on Chromaphone 3. Thanks for the heads up, Musiksculp! I downloaded the latest updates but haven't had a chance to install them yet. Hopefully tomorrow!

Modo Bass and Modo Drum are both really good, imo. I really like being able to get under the hood and tweak bits and pieces to create your own custom variations of things.

It you guys are into Reason, then Friktion is well worth exploring as well.


----------



## GNP (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 16, 2021)

By the way, here's Marty Cutler's review, or I should say this is the updated review with noodling:









Applied Acoustic Systems Chromaphone 3 Review – Audio Examples


You want noodling, you got it! A bunch of random noodling with the Applied Acoustic Systems Chromaphone 3… These audio examples complement Marty’s review of Chromaphone 3, a big update to Applied Acoustic Systems’ physically modeled synth. Although it’s described as a percussion synthesizer...




synthandsoftware.com


----------



## Fleer (May 6, 2021)

Chromaphone 3 is the best AAS instrument in my book.


----------



## antret (May 9, 2021)

I don’t have it yet, but it is on my long ‘short list’. I ventured into the AAS waters with VA3 and their modular offering (yeah.... I ended up getting it) and have learned that their controls, layout etc seem simple but are quite well thought.


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 9, 2021)

Maybe interesting to know: its "Unified" now, so at least some physical modelling presets alongside all the already unified great synths like Hive and Pigments inside Unify.


----------



## Fleer (May 10, 2021)

Indeed, the Unified treatment works very well here.


----------



## iwritemusic (Jan 6, 2022)

One of the quirks I've noticed with Chromaphone 2 is that the hi-hats have a kind of doppleresque phasing sound to them. Has anyone noticed that, and does version 3 sound any different?

I am a huge fan of SS3 and UA3, but I think strum 2 needs a lot of work in the strumming department to make it more realistic. LL is great too!

My experience is that UA3 takes a bit longer to load but once it's up it's up.

Nathan


----------



## flampton (Apr 25, 2022)

Well Chromaphone 3 is on sale again. And I'm currently comparing it to Plasmonic. I like Plasmonic a bit better, sounds more alive but I am torn because Plasmonic never seems to go on sale, and I won't use PM too much. A first world problem for sure...


----------



## Dirtgrain (Apr 25, 2022)

I got Plasmonic on sale 11/26 for ~ $105, but I had been waiting since its release--I had missed the intro price. I like both Chromaphone 3 and Plasmonic, but one would likely suffice. I refuse to choose  This is the cheapest I've seen Chromaphone (I paid ~ $99, IIRC).


----------



## Akoustecx (Aug 15, 2022)

As a long standing AAS fan since Tassman CM, and The Modelling Collection being my first major purchase when I returned to DAW based music making, I have no hesitation in recommending it.
Yes, it can be hungry (Mmmmm, FLOPS! Nom nom nom!), but not unuseably so, especially in an era when track freezing is ubiquitous. Weigh that up against it's power and flexibility, and, at least to my mind and ears, it is not found wanting.
Having said that, if I could only have one AAS synth, it would be String Studio VS-3.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 15, 2022)

Anybody who is curious about AAS should download their free player, SWATCHES. It currently comes with 590+ presets, taken from every expansion pack they sell, including some from Chromaphone 3. (Every time they release a new sound pack they add 8 presets from it to Swatches.)

You can't tweak the sounds, but you can hear what all these instruments sound like, and in the case of Strum GS-2, how to play them. In its case, you play chords in the middle and change patterns with key switches. 

EDIT: I find GS-2 to be much more responsive to quick changes than most other guitar VIs, which force you to be on the beat or bar. Therefore it is more immediately playable. But, it's debatable how its modeled sounds match up to sampled ones. Some of them IMHO are really nice, but it's a question of personal taste. Anyway, you can hear them in Swatches.








AAS Swatches sound pack series compilation VST AU AAX


Swatches




www.applied-acoustics.com





Also, all AAS instruments are NKS, so you can get tremendous control if you have an NI keyboard.


----------

